# RDR/ SBT Rescue Fun Dog Show, 12th June, LIttle Slaughton, Beds



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

At The Crown Inn Little Staughton Bedfordshire MK44 2BS 

Show opens at 11.00am until 4.00pm

Fun classes
Best in Show
Have a go Agility
Stalls
Refreshments

This years show is a joint venture between Rochdale Dog Rescue and Staffordshire Bull Terrier Rescue.



More info to follow closer to the day.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Bump - hope to see some people there; me mum pudding and fred will be running the RDr stall so come and say hello!

List of classes and times to follow shortly.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Another Bump!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope to see some of you there; we will be running the RDR stall and tombola.


----------

